# Bad Smell Of Water Heater



## lobsang (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi All,

Today is our 11 day camping and this evening a bad smell came from the water heater. I check and we were out of gas. I close all gas and let the heater on electric. The smell clear, I think the is was because the tank of gas run out and some how it did it. But my wife is worry.
Has any body experienced this?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

This would be typical for when you run out of gas when it is in operation as the burner will not be operating correctly as the gas runs out. There should be no harm or concern.

I would worry about the fridge contents though. If you loose shore power and have no propane the fridge will not have the propane for back up so get those tanks filled sooner then later.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

It could very well be the gas. But, I took my anode rod to a tech to see if I needed to change it out. I didn't need to change it and he told me my water would start to stink when it was time to change it. I your case it is probably the gas.

kevin


----------

